# The cle hole



## walldancer

Fished out there again this afternoon,kept our real nice 12 eyes and went 2 for 3 on trout.dipsys again.5 to 7 pm
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ski 32

Where was that at?


----------



## Kenlow1

Sounds like he went out off Cleveland? Guessing 12-15 miles? Nice catch Walldancer! What was the hot color spoon?


----------



## walldancer

79 ft, over 20 miles,monkey puke with purple back and shrimp

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ski 32

Ok thanks for the information


----------



## ErieIslander

walldancer said:


> Fished out there again this afternoon,kept our real nice 12 eyes and went 2 for 3 on trout.dipsys again.5 to 7 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice 👍


----------



## walldancer

Seen the flat lake ran out to pick a quick 6 and bonus trout at da hole today at 2pm









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime

40 mile rnd trip for 6 fish... wow.


----------



## normster30

walldancer said:


> Seen the flat lake ran out to pick a quick 6 and bonus trout at da hole today at 2pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I guess that suzk run cheap.


----------



## Kenlow1

He went for a boat ride and caught fish for din din.


----------



## PapawSmith

Looks like my old sprinkler fitter friend MB holding the walleye.


----------



## walldancer

Yes they are highly efficient the last few years norm,that run and trolling a couple hour on the suz 9.9 is 12 gallons. Mb is an old fishing friend for many decades

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

walldancer said:


> Yes they are highly efficient the last few years norm,that run and trolling a couple hour on the suz 9.9 is 12 gallons. Mb is an old fishing friend for many decades
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Where you get yours? I could use a 200 hp. I take it they did the repower too.


----------



## walldancer

Detweilers, middlefield,,sent you info

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

OK thanks. On my way to Olcott, check it out wnen I get back.


----------



## slashbait

normster30 said:


> OK thanks. On my way to Olcott, check it out wnen I get back.


Find them kings! We’re headed up Monday, but reports at both olcott and point breeze really dismal right now. Just read a report from olcott charter yesterday only got 4 fish


----------



## slashbait

slashbait said:


> Find them kings! We’re headed up Monday, but reports at both olcott and point breeze really dismal right now. Just read a report from olcott charter yesterday only got 4 fish


Watched live cams at both harbors this morning. Looked like very little boat traffic?


----------



## walldancer

Go get em norm,a few of us running to the aye today,will let you know,good luck with the salmon,

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

slashbait said:


> Watched live cams at both harbors this morning. Looked like very little boat traffic?


Out of Olcott 120 fow some nice fish. I'll try to send some pics.


----------



## Warren369

Went to the hole Saturday. 3 man limit of big guys! Only 2 steelhead which was a surprise. Everything was deep- 55-65ft. Riggers and copper ruled only a couple on the dispsys.The hole is I believe the 80ft zone which was really 82ft when we were there.


----------



## romo753

Warren369 said:


> Went to the hole Saturday. 3 man limit of big guys! Only 2 steelhead which was a surprise. Everything was deep- 55-65ft. Riggers and copper ruled only a couple on the dispsys.
> View attachment 493164


----------



## romo753

Nobody says where the hole is... Went out of Gordon Saturday morning due north to 78 feet... trolled northeast to off of mentor, 17 walleye, 3 steely dropped two sttely and two eyes.. Checked the charts there is no hole but marked a cojple of mounds. So, where is the hole?


----------



## FarmerChris

If you look at Lake Erie depth charts off Cleveland near Canadian border you will see a fairly large area about 75-80’ deep stretches east to north of Fairport I think that is what folks refer to as the “hole”


----------



## FarmerChris

THere is chart “Commodore” posted in the OGF thread


----------



## walldancer

Here is a good starting point for the cleveland hole as we call it.The end of the curser should be close to the canadian line and 82 ft.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieIslander

normster30 said:


> Out of Olcott 120 fow some nice fish. I'll try to send some pics.


Great fish!!


----------



## walldancer

This next 5 or 6 weeks is the sweet spot going to the aye, it only gets better out there with big fish,plan on getting out there on good days ,,always willing to share with ogf guys

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieIslander

Trying to get out there next favorable day


----------



## walldancer

Next 4 days according to windfinder look great,,,but only trust the go look and see theory lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walldancer

Nice when your putting 20" ers back in under 2 hours 78 ft









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieIslander

Maybe Friday will be


walldancer said:


> Nice when your putting 20" ers back in under 2 hours 78 ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice haul of filets you got there…more fun to catch fish that size


----------



## set-the-drag

What's the bite around 70 ft been like going out that 78 and 80 one hell of a hike our boat will run out of gas haha


----------



## walldancer

Heard the guys on radio today in 70 ft catching but alot of smalls

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieIslander

What laundry/ramp should I use to head to 80ft (hole), Wildwood? Thanks


----------



## ErieIslander

ErieIslander said:


> What laundry/ramp should I use to head to 80ft (hole), Wildwood? Thanks


Launch lol


----------



## walldancer

Wildwood or chagrin is good,east bank marine on the chagrin

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieIslander

Fished close to the border 80ft, 3 steel and a few walleye. Found better marks in 72ft north of Wildwood. Steelhead weren’t big ones. Nice walleye. Silver back stinger spoons on the steelhead. Walleye liked chartreuse back stinger spoons. The boat in the picture was headed out to 72ft, nice boat


----------



## fishkiller

I would hate to pay the fuel bill on that boat!!!! Four engines, probably at least 250hp each = big expense in fuel. Oh well like the saying goes if you can afford that boat the fuels no problem.


----------



## ErieIslander

Boat was impressive, like that it sits lower to the water for a boat that size, 4 motors doesn’t hurt either


----------



## baby blue

That’s a run but when good it’s worth it


----------



## Ski 32

Edgewater is good, there's nice fish out there! Used flicker shads, crankbaits, and smaller bandits


----------



## Misdirection

fishkiller said:


> I would hate to pay the fuel bill on that boat!!!! Four engines, probably at least 250hp each = big expense in fuel. Oh well like the saying goes if you can afford that boat the fuels no problem.


My friends boat like that in FL has 300hp each. I think 300 hp and 450 hp are the standard options. That boat probably goes close to 60 mph and uses more fuel to make the run out there than alot of guys fishing boats use all season!

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_13

Ski 32 said:


> Edgewater is good, there's nice fish out there! Used flicker shads, crankbaits, and smaller bandits


What depth are you referring to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ski 32

78 foot of water


----------



## landin hawgs

That boat gets .5-.7 mpg maybe. Nice rich man's boat.


----------



## fishkiller

That makes figuring gas consumption easy, just double your mileage for gas used. Lol


----------



## set-the-drag

Going to make the run in the am. Did anyone try out around 70 lately north of 72nd?


----------



## walldancer

We have been fishing the n 26 line in 75 ft and deeper with way to easy pickins this past week, three days,gonna head a little west and check out the hole in my little boat tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.scott

The walleye have shoulders at the hole.


----------



## normster30

capt.scott said:


> The walleye have shoulders at the hole.
> View attachment 493991


You have a west line that you hit?


----------



## capt.scott

normster30 said:


> You have a west line that you hit?


40 to the 38. N/E troll yesterday. On Wednesday it 51-49 N to 41-34.5 W


----------



## ErieIslander

Mixed bag of walleye and steelhead yesterday afternoon 72ft north of Wildwood. Circus Freak spoon did the best. Dipseys targeting 50-55 ft depth in water column.


----------



## walldancer

Went to the hole this morning,finshed up at 920 am ,dipsys deep,110,170,200,,,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walldancer

Went to the hole today and fished the line,pulled 24 eyes with a bunch of donkeys,165 qt cooler was looking good,,,jets and dipsys , finished at 1130 am









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Labman1127

The fished moved in from the hole. Fished it Friday and did very well with a stuffed cooler full of real nice eyes (all 24” fish kept) and a handful of big steelies. Then Saturday the bait and fish slid into the 55N line. It was a ghost town north of the 59N line. 
Good news bc it saves about 6-7 miles of extra run time. 
Good luck and go get ‘em. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilddav

Labman1127 said:


> The fished moved in from the hole. Fished it Friday and did very well with a stuffed cooler full of real nice eyes (all 24” fish kept) and a handful of big steelies. Then Saturday the bait and fish slid into the 55N line. It was a ghost town north of the 59N line.
> Good news bc it saves about 6-7 miles of extra run time.
> Good luck and go get ‘em.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the report. Going in the am will report back.


----------



## FarmerChris

I’m planning trip for 2 Friday. Been going from Geneva 330 degrees to 75 fow. Thinking of launching from Fairport this trip. 15” closer drive and closer to 75 fow. If fish have moved in from the hole they may be easier to find here than from Geneva. Plan to run 5 dipseys and a down rigger with stick baits and spoons. Any input would be appreciated. Will shout out on Ch68 if we get into fish.


----------



## normster30

FarmerChris said:


> I’m planning trip for 2 Friday. Been going from Geneva 330 degrees to 75 fow. Thinking of launching from Fairport this trip. 15” closer drive and closer to 75 fow. If fish have moved in from the hole they may be easier to find here than from Geneva. Plan to run 5 dipseys and a down rigger with stick baits and spoons. Any input would be appreciated. Will shout out on Ch68 if we get into fish.


Fished out of Chagrin, ra. n 30 deg. to 70 ft. and trolled north to 73 70- 71 was best on Friday and Saturday, Sunday 68 ft was better. See Chagrin post. Sticks worked on Friday, next two days all spoons.


----------



## walldancer

Thinking of heading to the hole, again tommorow with the good winds.I know im gonna blow over a lot of fish but i know them hogs are eating them big bait fish out there,,soo we will see

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kdn

We are headed out this Saturday. Any information on program would be appreciated.

Thanks. 

Ken


----------



## walldancer

The hole on the boarder was full of trout and light on eyes i heard from a friend,,gonna stop short in the am and might go chase some slipperies deeper

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30

walldancer said:


> The hole on the boarder was full of trout and light on eyes i heard from a friend,,gonna stop short in the am and might go chase some slipperies deeper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Going to be searching 68 ft. on 68 . give me a wave.


----------



## Labman1127

Stop on the 55N line a couple miles east of the chagrin and take a peak. 
Assuming you will like what you see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Playing the game Saturday morning hopefully. Been no good the last 2 weekend 75 to 68. Marked very little. Idk where all these 200 million eyes are but seems like nobody can really get a hold on them


----------



## Frickster

Was out yesterday north of Rocky and had better marks in 61-62 feet. Tons of marks there and in 65-66 feet. Just couldn’t get any keepers to bite. Got 2 fat 18” and a bunch of little guys. Trolling back in before dark had good marks in 58-50 feet and again little guys. All fish down deep, although they seem to be right on, above and below the thermocline. Was slow for everybody out there. Fish are there just little guys are more aggressive. Try again today. 
Good luck,
Frickster


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody trying meat?


----------



## walldancer

Stopped short this morning, a little to lumpy for the big run on the old back,we finished up just after 10 am in 70 ft,north of chagrin,sting ray spoons,1 big trout,all nice 5 to 8# ers,,,3.0 mph,dipsys 105,140,175









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Nice! You limit?


----------



## kdn

Well done. We will be out tomorrow morning. I'll probably check around 62-63 fow and if nothing looks good I'll head out to 67 or so and set up there. I'll be on 68

Capt. Ken
I Chase Her


----------



## FarmerChris

walldancer said:


> Stopped short this morning, a little to lumpy for the big run on the old back,we finished up just after 10 am in 70 ft,north of chagrin,sting ray spoons,1 big trout,all nice 5 to 8# ers,,,3.0 mph,dipsys 105,140,175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend and I launched Fairport 8:00am Ran north to 50 line and started looking at slow speed for fish. Some small marks, repeated every mile to about the 55 north line where we found very good marks and clusters of stuff at thermocline 55-60’ in 74 fow. Put out 3 dipseys port with spoons, 2 dipseys starboard with Rapala J11, rigger at 55’ with spoon. Caught several sheep to keep us busy then 24” steelhead and some nice 22-25”eyes. Continued trolling north, changing lures and depths, and catching till the 01 line about noon, started turnin to turn to port and finished up 12:30 with 12 walleye and 3 steelhead. Tossed back a few short walleye and couple dozen sheepshead. Speed 2.5-2.8 early, then 3.0-3.4 after 11am. Best spoon a Kranx “green wing” caught the big steelhead and 6 or mire big walleye.


----------



## Super G

Likewise - I’ll be on channel 68.


----------



## romo753

Went out to the Cleveland Hole Sunday. Magnum dipsys o setting 120 back, 2 setting 135 3 setting 150. 12 hogs and one landed steelie, lost four at the boat. Went through a dozen farm animals.
After a bumpy morning, the calmest I have ever seen it on the lake!








"C:\Users\tradu\Desktop\Boating 8112022.MOV"


----------



## cheddarthief

I once dated a girl from Cleveland I called The Hole. Probably not the same thing I'm guessing.


----------



## ErieIslander

Any reports from today or ideas for tomorrow? Thanks


----------



## jmciw17###

fished today north of 72 from 74 ft to 66ft marked tons of fish only got 1 keeper and endless shorts and sheep head it was really rough out winds from the north east tons of bait same for other people i know


----------



## FarmerChris

I may be making trip Saturday. Last Friday 2 of us went from Fairport NNW to good marks at 57 north line. Trolled north to 02 line then turned back toward port and finished up. All caught on stinger spoons near 55’down I’ve been told Fairport can be packed on weekend. Where do you launch from in the Eastlake, Chagrin, Mentor areas? I come up I271 to I90 so anywhere along that path would be good.


----------



## mmtchell

Went out of 72nd at 3pm to 7pm ,fished 46 to 54 , pulled 3,, 2 19inchers and a 25, targeted fish on the bottom, lots of marks in 54 but no takers,, did see a bunch of what looked like perch...in 54I..,, dipsy's...meat and stingers caught the 3


----------



## HappySnag

FarmerChris said:


> I may be making trip Saturday. Last Friday 2 of us went from Fairport NNW to good marks at 57 north line. Trolled north to 02 line then turned back toward port and finished up. All caught on stinger spoons near 55’down I’ve been told Fairport can be packed on weekend. Where do you launch from in the Eastlake, Chagrin, Mentor areas? I come up I271 to I90 so anywhere along that path would be good.


i would go from wildwood,271 to 90 west exit east 185.


----------



## walldancer

Hi farmer,go to east bank marina in eastlake,good ramp and not busy,plus the fish are still loaded there due north the last few days 73ft and deeper,,,gonna hit that flat lake out nw in the hole later today,good luck

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmerChris

Thanks. East bank marina is where I will go.


----------



## ErieIslander

73-74ft north of fairport harbor. 2 man limit w/a few nice ones mixed in. Fished Friday (yesterday) afternoon and got back to the dock right before dark. Nice marks on the screen most of the afternoon, fish were 60ft down in 73-74 ft water. Spoons of all varieties caught fish on Dipsey. Tried short billed cranks on Dipsey, and flat lined bandits and they didn’t produce.


----------



## FarmerChris

Thanks HappSnag and Walldancer for launch ideas. I launched from Eastbank with “Normd” this morning 7:00am. Went mostly due north. Found some marks around 70 fow so started fishing. North troll 3 dipseys and a rigger with spoons. 2 dipsey wit J11 cranks. Slow bite with several cigar size eyes. Played around there for awhile 46-48N line, getting few, but nothing big. Then went further north to 73-75 fow, picked large 24-25” heavy fish. 3 steelhead- put small 14” back but it floated. Finished with 12 eyes and 2 steelhead. 8 were the 5-6# size hot spoons for us chicken wing, perch, black alewife, wonder bread. Speed mostly 2.6-3.0 but appeared to be lot of current when heading southerly or westerly.


----------



## walldancer

Glad that worked out for you!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieIslander

FarmerChris said:


> Thanks HappSnag and Walldancer for launch ideas. I launched from Eastbank with “Normd” this morning 7:00am. Went mostly due north. Found some marks around 70 fow so started fishing. North troll 3 dipseys and a rigger with spoons. 2 dipsey wit J11 cranks. Slow bite with several cigar size eyes. Played around there for awhile 46-48N line, getting few, but nothing big. Then went further north to 73-75 fow, picked large 24-25” heavy fish. 3 steelhead- put small 14” back but it floated. Finished with 12 eyes and 2 steelhead. 8 were the 5-6# size hot spoons for us chicken wing, perch, black alewife, wonder bread. Speed mostly 2.6-3.0 but appeared to be lot of current when heading southerly or westerly.


Nice job. Is there a fee for launching at Eastbank? Thanks


----------



## normster30

ErieIslander said:


> Nice job. Is there a fee for launching at Eastbank? Thanks


$10


----------



## normster30

Headed out in the morning, will be on 68 if you want to chat.


----------



## walldancer

Hi norm,big big fish on the 49 north line all the way north of there,obviously the migration of big hens are going through our n line right now,there deep and it only took dipsys in the mud today with big spoons

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walldancer

Just listed my boat because of my back problems,its on ogf marketplace, ill still be out there on good days with my charter friends and all,go get em!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## portney

You can hop on with me anytime bud!


----------



## FarmerChris

walldancer said:


> Hi norm,big big fish on the 49 north line all the way north of there,obviously the migration of big hens are going through our n line right now,there deep and it only took dipsys in the mud today with big spoons
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Any idea how long the big girls will be off the Chagrin area? I would like to pick up some Ripplin Redfin lures and make one more trip before settling on the Huron basin late October to December ice up.


----------



## Scorpio V

Hey portney you still in Lorain?


----------



## portney

Scorpio V said:


> Hey portney you still in Lorain?


Yes, still there.

Port


----------



## ErieIslander

Any opinions or information on seasonal docks from CLE to Fairport Harbor areas. Thank you


----------



## set-the-drag

55th marina, inner city marina. No info for you but they are spots to call in downtown


----------



## normster30

Anyone hit the hole the past few days? Was fishing out of 72nd and saw some boats headed deep.


----------



## B Ron 11

Large school of walleye 60 to 65 FOW north of Cleveland.


----------

